
Next Generation Pixel Qi screen improves over iPad3 Display - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2012/04/21/next-generation-pixel-qi-screen-improves-over-ipad3-display/
======
pasbesoin
Like many, I think, I'd really like to see Pixel Qi succeed, but I've about
given up believing I'm going to have a (mainstream) product that includes a PQ
screen, or a PQ screen replacement kit that I can readily order and install
into such a product.

I don't pretend to understand PQ's market, at this point, but if you want to
(re)engage me (and, I think, many others), you need to meet the above.

